# Lead Sinkers In Tank



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i want to sink some driftwood, all the non-lead sinkers are way too light, the only thing heavy enough is the lead sinkers.

so i'm just wondering if the lead in the water would hurt the fish.

thanks for the help, sorry if it's a stupid question, but i'd rather be safe than sorry... these aren't beta fish after all.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

A lot of people use lead sinkers to hold stuff down with no noticeable effects.

I personally don't, since I can't imagine lead in the water being a good thing no matter what the total content is. On my driftwood I bored an 1.25" hole right down the middle in a place where you couldnt see it and then dumped gravel in it. To keep the small gravel from falling out I jammed a bigger rock in last. Make the hole longer if it still doesnt sink.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

that's a really good idea. problem is i don't know if some of the wood will be big enough.

my beta fish has a ton of gravel in a 10 gallon all by himself.... he won't mind if i take some of it.

i'll try it on my one piece that's ready. still have a few more days of soaking on the others.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe you can set up a half cell with a 6 Volt battery and acid solution and electroplate the lead weights with copper. Just don't smoke while you are doing it.

Or you can coat the lead weights with silicone.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^







lol



mose said:


> that's a really good idea. problem is i don't know if some of the wood will be big enough.
> 
> my beta fish has a ton of gravel in a 10 gallon all by himself.... he won't mind if i take some of it.
> 
> i'll try it on my one piece that's ready. still have a few more days of soaking on the others.


You can bore a smaller hole than the 1.25" or bigger. It doesnt matter either way


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

tried the hole, the wood is all too small, and the gravel wont' stay in it =P

i give up i'm going to get some plasti-dip and some lead sinkers tomorrow. still have 2 days on the soaking anyway.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What I do for light wood is just buy a $.99 12"x12" tile...drill a hole in it....and use a stainless steel screw to attach it to he wood....then you just bury the tile in your substrate. Cheap...easy...invisible....and works like a charm.


----------

